# DS Games-recommendations please.



## Grandma Death (Oct 22, 2009)

...I'm thinking of stuff like brain training...strategy stuff. I'm buying a console for Ms Death and she doesn't want the usual run of the mill racing or beat them up games.


----------



## keithy (Oct 22, 2009)

pokemon diamond?


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 22, 2009)

keithy said:


> pokemon diamond?


----------



## keithy (Oct 22, 2009)

basically, is she a loser or is she all grown up and that?

I have a ds version of lemmings 

my fave games to play on my ds are scrabble, nintendogs, animal crossing, brain training, big brain academy, pokemon, zoo keeper, tetris, amongst many


----------



## Pingu (Oct 22, 2009)

R4 ftw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2009)

The two Professor Layton games are probably worth a look. Have only played the first one myself but I really enjoyed it

http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/laytonkyoujunofushiginamachi/index.html
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/professor-layton-and-pandora-s-box-review


----------



## g force (Oct 22, 2009)

Hell yes...Professor Layton (both) are brilliant.


----------



## keithy (Oct 22, 2009)

I haven't had a go on those yet. 

how about the surgey one? what's it called again?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 22, 2009)

Pingu said:


> R4 ftw



+1


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2009)

keithy said:


> I haven't had a go on those yet.
> 
> how about the surgey one? what's it called again?



Trauma Centre? I have it but find it a bit meh. However I am obssesed/frustrated/infuriated by "Sim City: Creator" at the moment so that is rather taking up my time


----------



## adsr (Oct 23, 2009)

Scribblenauts is good. You have to solve puzzles by summoning objects from an immense database of random things.


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2009)

Etrian Odyssey 1 + 2
Front Mission
Chrono Trigger
Dragon's Quest 4 and 5
Final Fantasy 3 and 4
Advance Wars 1 and 2
Disgaea
Fire Emblem : Shadow Dragon
Mario Kart


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2009)

ooooohhhh... dragon quest 9. 

roll on 2010.


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 23, 2009)

Pingu said:


> R4 ftw



This ^^. Addy's your man for them   Brain training gets boring after a while ime. I never seem to tire of Touchmaster, which is many games in one iyswim.


----------



## dweller (Nov 20, 2009)

Great new DS Burnout style race game called SideSwiped, 
This is really entertaining pick up and play game,
great graphics and frame rate - just plain good fun.
Much much better than the abysmal burnout ds game.


----------



## idioteque (Nov 20, 2009)

keithy said:


> animal crossing, brain training, big brain academy, pokemon



You are cool


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2009)

I've heard broken sword is out for the DS? Any good?


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The two Professor Layton games are probably worth a look. Have only played the first one myself but I really enjoyed it
> 
> http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/puzzle/laytonkyoujunofushiginamachi/index.html
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/professor-layton-and-pandora-s-box-review



My missus *hates* computer games but she LOVES these. Seriously, she loves them. I cant get a word out of her for *hours*. Which is a good thing obnoviously.

(seriously though - they are great. They lead in easy and get harder and harder (fnarrr). 


Do eeetttt.


----------



## dweller (Dec 8, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda, Spirit Tracks, 

same old Zelda, but it is good


----------



## JE:5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Metroid Prime : Hunters

Dementium : The Ward

Donkey Kong Jungle Climber


----------

